# How do you forget about it?!!



## lisse (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

I would appreciate any advice that can be given on "relaxing and forgetting about getting pregnant".

Our consultant recently told us that it could be possible for us to get pregnant naturally and that I need to relax and forget about it.  I am sure you will all agree that this is easier said than done!!

Does anyone have any advice or tips on how to do this?  Did anyone get pregnant naturally when they just relaxed and forgot about it?

I just found out today that another member of our family is pregnant and my heart is breaking.  I just don't know how to cope with it all never mind relax!

Lisse xxx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

I think telling someone who wants a baby so badly to relax and forget about it is ridiculous advice and it really annoys me so much!

I have absolutely no tips and I'm sorry I am not here to say this happened for me but to be honest, I bet there are very few people on here who actually did forget about wanting a baby and actually did relax about the whole thing and then go on to get a BFP.  I think some will have relaxed about getting pregnant naturally because they were due to start IVF and then coincidently got pregnant though.

Wishing you lots of luck and I really hope it happens for you


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

As it says on Resolve's guide to infertility etiquette (http://www.resolve.org/support-and-services/for-family--friends/infertility-etiquette.html): "Infertility is a diagnosable medical problem that must be treated by a doctor, and even with treatment, many couples will NEVER successfully conceive a child. Relaxation itself does not cure medical infertility."

Maybe you need to print it out and give a copy to your consultant, who should be suggesting ways to overcome your infertility rather than just telling you to relax.

xx


----------

